# W8 coilpack upgrade



## tripwalking (Apr 28, 2004)

I did the MSD two-tower coilpack upgrade for my VR6, and was wondering if anyone has done something similar with the W8. I haven't even looked too much at the coils, but they look similar to GM LS1/LS6? 
What I'm wondering is whether the motor could benefit from some more spark.


----------



## KubvanTurbo (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: W8 coilpack upgrade (tripwalking)*

I have a line on plasma coils... been thinking about it
It has to work the same as it does on any car..


----------

